# Artist Needed for book illustrator



## Inarcious (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello to all who are reading this!!! I've been writing a book for the past 8 months and I have gotten about 3/4 done with my first part. However, I cant even draw good stick figures and whats a good book/comic (have yet to decide) without pictures? But as of now, Ive put a lot of work into writing this and I have tried writing and drawing in my free time but its just too much!!! I really need any help that would be offered. And as Im a broke 16 year old, I cant pay you. Sorry but nobody is here. Ive already got two other people helping me and they say they are happy just to help. But to anyone with spare time any help would be greatly appricated!!! email nightofthewolf@yahoo.com for more info or if you just want to read the story, Ill gladly send you what I have transfered to word. Again, thank everyone for your continued support and work. Without you, I would have long ago given up. 

-Inarcious


----------

